# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Does Silver Paper have a shelf life.

## Sonicera1

We have been some storage updating for our Native American collection. We have quite a few pieces of Native American jewelry, many of them are silver, we have a roll of silver paper to line the drawers with but am unsure of it's age. Does silver paper have a shelf life, would love to not have to purchase a new roll but I will if this roll has lived past it's expiration date. Anybody have any info on this? Thanks in advance

----------

